# Yellowstone Area -- Timbers @Island Park Village -- 2BR2BA -- 7/31 to 8/07



## schenriq (Jun 16, 2021)

Price: $800 for the week upon booking (plus $100 minimum credit card security deposit required at check in)
Sat. Checkin: 7-31-2021 at 4PM
Sat. Checkout: 8-07-2021 at 9AM

For rent is one week at my 2BR/2BA villa at Timbers Condominiums in Island Park Village Resort, Island Park, ID.

Unit has a FULL kitchen with full-size refrigerator. Here's the link for more details:
www.timbersatislandpark.com/accommodations/index.aspx

Discover nature’s best at this condominium style resort, located 22 miles from the West entrance of Yellowstone National Park. Popular summer activities (besides sightseeing) include freshwater trout fishing, golfing, hiking, and bicycling. 

Unit Type: 2BR/2BA with FULL Kitchen
Unit Number: Assigned at checkin is a 2nd floor unit. Stair access ONLY, ie. no elevator.
Occupancy: 6 Maximum
No smoking
No pets allowed
Dates cannot be changed
Price is firm


----------



## jules54 (Jun 19, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------



## schenriq (Jun 20, 2021)

Yes, still available. Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 20, 2021)

This is a GREAT deal!!! Other nearby plain ol' hotel rooms are $400/night.


----------



## schenriq (Jul 17, 2021)

This is now spoken for.


----------

